# Know your enemy...



## azztech (Apr 26, 2011)

I assume that being an admin or mod sending PMs of this nature that you'll be satisfied enough with your decision that you'll leave this thread up for others to view you decision. I have nothing to hide, lets see if you do.

Might I also say that breaking house rules may be one thing, but the content I submitted was either helpful or friendly. Not spam. :?

Aaron.


----------



## azztech (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks  BTW - You might want to be careful, your word count and post frequency may come under scrutiny by the board when posting in this forum ;-)
6000 odd post must have taken some time 

In all serious, I was upping my count to rid myself of this sites ridiculous post count limitation for threading classified adds, however, I was also thinking of writing a parting review on my Oasis now SOLD, but I'm now wondering if I wanna be part of a community that kicks it's members in the coconuts for trying to 'reach it's expectations' of an 'active member'


----------



## azztech (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha, the loyal followers flame. I care less.

As long as the public learn from my mistake i'll be happy


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

I wouldn't mind being kicked in the coconuts... more action than i've seen since the wife got pregnant.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

perhaps they were peas...

Esca peas


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Sold it on the other forum, it seems...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

You mods are a sick crazy bunch of guys and I love it.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

patwah said:


> azztech said:
> 
> 
> > but I'm now wondering if I wanna be part of a community that kicks it's members in the coconuts for trying to 'reach it's expectations' of an 'active member'
> ...


Drink the cool aid. We will all be saved soon...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Be grateful that it was just your coconuts, the last guy that tried this had waxed himself and he got kicked in the brazil nuts.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Ban the burqa, mods are censoring me, religion is silly. Not one has degenerated into hilarious chaos. Eric hasn't even been called an owner operator....

This place has changed man, it used to be cool.


----------



## Musty (Oct 12, 2010)

29 posts in under an hour sounds like your a City Of Sydney council ranger trying to get his daily quota up for parking tickets!
Vermin they are!!!

Other than that dampener it wasnt a bad day at all.
Glad to see everyone happy and cheerful this evening! :lol:

Musty


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Good policy. Typically well thought out, sophisticated and diplomatic response by Red (the utter gentleman).

But what do I know. I'm just a follower (baaaaa).

"With bright knives he releaseth my soul.
He maketh me to hang on high hooks in high places.
He converteth me to lamb cutlets.
For lo he hath great power, and great hunger.

There will come the day when us lowly ones,
through quiet reflection and great dedication,
master the art of karate.
Lo we shall rise up,
and then we'll make the buggers' eyes water."

i.e we'll kick 'em in the coconuts.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

....oh, and that post still took less than 3 minutes....and so did this one.....damn. Time to hide my coconuts.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Given the last couple of posts I would have thought you were skilled in the art of giving yourself a hand :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gra said:


> Great post.


certainly is


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

This is getting even better. But I had better watch these frequent short posts in case I get a spank from the mods. But I am not selling anything.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

gra said:


> Who delivers the lashes? and will they be like really serious cat-o-9-tails lashes or playful sexy lashes with a piece of velvet rope? I may be interested.
> 
> Gra


Lurlene does


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Gra post.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

indiedog said:


> 50 posts or 50 lashes?? :lol:





gra said:


> Who delivers the lashes? and will they be like really serious cat-o-9-tails lashes or playful sexy lashes with a piece of velvet rope? I may be interested.
> 
> Gra


I think around here you get a choice of lashes by a sharp bit of string or a wet rice noodle.
GR8


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

This is scary.

"So till at least, untill tomorrow, 
I'll never post again."

Trevor


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2011)

I complement myself for posting on this site for days now, and still, no one seems to have noticed I'm a robot from Mars! :lol: 
So far so good... ;-)


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

great post

Quite obvious he wasnt going to inculde any bacon and we all know every akff sale needs bacon


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I miss him already, I really thought our relationship was bigger than this.
We may need to start up a therapy thread.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

keza said:


> I miss him already, I really thought our relationship was bigger than this.
> We may need to start up a therapy thread.


Honestly the mods are so sympathetic to everyones needs on this forum, no wonder I always tune to AKFF :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

You love us here Sel , in a manly sort of way of course ;-) ;-)


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2010)

I realise the original poster may have missed the mark a bit but to have 5 pages of senior forum members, many of which are admin/moderators taking the piss out of him reflects poorly on this forum as a whole. Just sayin...


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Pinky said:


> I realise the original poster may have missed the mark a bit but to have 5 pages of senior forum members, many of which are admin/moderators taking the piss out of him reflects poorly on this forum as a whole. Just sayin...


The moderators (myself excluded) on this forum work their arses off to keep this place running and trying to keep it trouble free. With nearly 10,000 members you have to make some rules to try to protect the membership.
The reason that the moderators and senior members are commenting it that they have seen and heard it all before. If you get one unhappy punter every now and then it is worth it to protect the majority.

There have been occasions where a similar situation has been handled differently by the member and the out come was that their items have been sold and all was fine but this guy chose to handle it differently.
We need to take the piss a bit and have a laugh or why would you bother.

Just sayin.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

The reason there are rules is to stop the forum degenerating into a general slanging match. We try to handle things quietly to avoid embarrassment to all, in an attempt to keep the peace. For mine, if someone chooses to make private communications public, all gloves are off. The mods are just people too, sometimes the last straw breaks the camel's back.

Depending on your perspective, this may seem like closing ranks or just common sense. Membership is not compulsory, however it isn't a right either. Please play nice, boys and girls. Here's a hint, starting a thread about forum moderation titled "Know your enemy" probably won't impress those who give up their time to keep the forum running. Spamming to get your post count up just to flog something is not only ineffective, but a waste of everyone's time. Whinging about not being able to do so, is just bloody rude.

This is my first and last post in this thread.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Now , if he had posted his advertisement and asked to be paid in Coconuts :shock: :shock: , there wouldnt have been a problem, and Eric would have surley bought the item immediately, as he has the biggest coconuts ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Isn't mixing coconuts with bacon the equivalent of crossing the streams :shock: 
Peter Venkman recommends against this procedure.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

keza said:


> Isn't mixing coconuts with bacon the equivalent of crossing the streams :shock:
> Peter Venkman recommends against this procedure.


Unless someone summons fnord, in which case it may be the only way to save us.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

oops duplicate post

apologies


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Buff said:


>


well thats another 1:39 I'll never get back


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Mark Banana?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

So he's green because he's not yet ripe. Does that mean Cadel will soon develop brown spots and become nothing but a cake ingedient?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

i love Cadel , he has lots of coconuts and wraps himself in Bacon daily , no wonder he wins , Occy , is Lady finger really the bird


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Mmm, Cadel bread.


OK. You're creeping me out now Ant.



bazzoo said:


> i love Cadel , he has lots of coconuts and wraps himself in Bacon daily


Your Friday nights are your own business Baz (fingers in ears, la la la la la).


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

leftieant said:


> Cavendish is also the name of a particularly fast and talented cyclist. Yet to find a cyclist called Lady Finger though.


I've circled them for you










(ah! She loves you)


----------

